# The tumblers are here.



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Hatched today and feeding well. Gandalf (left) 13 grams and Greta (with the bed hair) 12 grams. I bet the three amigos will be nosing around the bator tomorrow but they won't meet them for some time yet.

Love at first sight








Snuggles








Gandalf








Greta


----------



## Buddy216 (Mar 8, 2015)

Aww there adorable. If only I had one of those...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

What cute little babies! Adorable!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*OMG...Freda...that is an overload of cuteness!!! 

Are the eyes open already??

Please keep the pics coming.*


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Eyes not open yet skyeking, that's about day five but they are so cute the way they snuggle up and jostle when they think the other is a parent. I've never seen two together before and wonder if they will be less noisy because they have company. I'm sending the shells off on Monday just have to wait for them to dry out and then I'll know what sex they are - not two more boys I hope, lol. 
I'll keep adding to this thread as they get older, feeding like little gannets and pooping nicely so I've got high hopes for them. Have to say the first night feed done me in a bit today, ha ha and I have my three to get up early for but its not for long and they are so worth it - all of them.


Look at those fat little crops. 







ii


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah, I know their eyes don't open until they are about 5 days old, the first pics actually looked like their eyes were open, so I was shocked! 
I was thinking they were advanced for their age.  Now on the new pics I can see the eyes are still closed. Cute little buggers, aren't they??

Glad to hear they are doing well, yes, they do jostle with each other thinking its a parent and they are going to be eating. 

I have had & raised from scratch, sister and brother, and no they are not less noisy. Hope you get more girls!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Easy mistake Skyeking because they do open their eyes sparodically before day five but only for a moment, Gabriel opened his on day six - always behind that boy. So they won't be any quieter?  ah well I can dream, ha ha!


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Where are their parents?

You know pigeons need crop milk from their parents to be healthy and without that they usually die.. or if they survive they are stunted and weak.. as they get immunity from disease from their parents crop milk.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

jak2002003 said:


> Where are their parents?
> 
> You know pigeons need crop milk from their parents to be healthy and without that they usually die.. or if they survive they are stunted and weak.. as they get immunity from disease from their parents crop milk.


*Yes we all know that, you do not have the facts, you need to read the history on the eggs/babies. This member has already successfully hatched and raised several pigeons who are healthy spoiled youngsters. (they did not have the luxury of being hatched/raised by parents as they were removed from their nest sites and eggs were going to be discarded). Her care for these hatchllings nd others has been outstanding as she has done all the research. 
*


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Skyeking said:


> *Yes we all know that, you do not have the facts, you need to read the history on the eggs/babies. This member has already successfully hatched and raised several pigeons who are healthy spoiled youngsters. (they did not have the luxury of being hatched/raised by parents as they were removed from their nest sites and eggs were going to be discarded). Her care for these hatchllings nd others has been outstanding as she has done all the research.
> *




Why are 'all these chicks' being removed from their nests in the first place?

It seems immoral to be taking these eggs from their rightful pigeon parents. And its just encouraging that person to keep letting their birds breed and removing eggs.. which is harmful to the female pigeon health.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

jak2002003 said:


> Where are their parents?
> 
> You know pigeons need crop milk from their parents to be healthy and without that they usually die.. or if they survive they are stunted and weak.. as they get immunity from disease from their parents crop milk.


Thanks for your concern and yes I am aware of that - just as human babies should have colostrum but manage to thrive on artificial formula. My three egg raised ferals and the two tumblers today - thriving well. 



















Thank you for your kind words Skyeking.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The babies are looking like royalty, every need met! *


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Please check your PM, you are derailing this thread. *


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

It most definitely would be easier to just go and buy birds but the ferals nests were being removed. In the uk ferals are seen as 'pests' and many are destroyed in awful manners. Once you have hand raised pigeons you can see the difference in their human attachment and it's that that I wanted in the tumblers too. They are in very safe hands and will never go without.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am glad you got the opportunity to know pigeons firsthnand. You never really know pigeons, until you actually raise them, rehab them, and have them inside a house, they are such wonderful adaptive creatures, each with their own personality and temperament. They make wonderful pets!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

You are so right Skyeking, they are adorable. The boys take liberties and are currently chasing Gully so they have 'time out' in their cages now and then but they DON'T chase her when we are in the room. I think that's pretty clever for birds - crafty boys.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

omg they are so tiny and cute!!! you are so lucky to have them, and they are are also very lucky to have you as their mommy! can't wait to see more pics of them.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes they are very cute the way they do everything together, I've only ever had one at a time and these are so funny, bless them. 

Grace - all white with pink eyes. 








Greta - specks of black with pink eyes. 








Cuddles while uncle Gabriel looks on.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Adorable little guys! I see why people just love baby pigeons. Wish we could have lots more of them.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Five weeks old today - Greta & Grace. 

"Mum there's a pigeon on your camera!"









"Greta's right you know" 









Working out. 









Dining with the cousins.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Chilling before bed on mummy's legs. 









"Excuse me - you are sitting in my food!" 









My beautiful little flock, my sweetest little friends.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

FredaH, what lovely birds!


----------



## ADKPIGEON (Sep 27, 2016)

*Very nice.*

Where did you buy the tumblers?


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Six weeks old today and taking short flights. 

Grace. 


















Greta.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

ADKPIGEON said:


> Where did you buy the tumblers?


A local breeder let me have two eggs to hatch because he had excess. Lovely girls aren't they? 

Thank you cwebster, the time has gone so fast and it's lovely to see them all interacting - apart from with my alpha boy Gideon, sadly he can only come out with his bro ATM because he hounds the hens constantly and yet he's the youngest of the three ferals. Very handsome boy though.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Grace and Gandhi (was Greta) are now almost eight weeks old and becoming so beautiful. How Grace keeps her white so white is beyond me but there's never a mark on her, such a pretty little pair these two and such wonderful temperaments - unlike their feral cousins who are so rough n ready at times, lol. All gorgeous though.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

They are such beautiful birds!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks cwebster, very ugly as chicks but certainly bloomed.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

They certainly have bloomed. I especially like Gandhis wings.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are beautiful, Freda. It s a great experience for you to be able to see the difference in personalities and looks within your little flock of ferals and domestic pigeons. I love them all! Keep posting pictures.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Thank you Skyeking. The ferals can be right little ruffians compared to the tumblers and Gabriel and Gideon should be re named Jekyll and Hyde, lol. They have to come out together when the tumblers and Gully are not around since hormones have kicked in. They pick on me something wicked, it's so funny so I pick them up, stroke their beautiful plump chests and kiss the top of their head - they don't half strutt away in a grump, lol BUT they always come back for more. I think they secretly like it - macho boys. 
The other three get on fine, as long as Gully gets the chosen food bowl - she's not bothered because she's paired up with my son - oops!


----------

